# Craftsman 357cc 30” 247.883961



## vcpatel1122 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi I recently picked this snowblower up. I think the previous own let it sit in snow and/or with salt all over it an a lot of it was rusted. I took most of the rusted pieces off and soaked them in evaporust and painted them. The only issue I have is the throttle control lever seems to keep getting loosened when I slide it to fast, it springs back towards slow. I’m not sure how to post pictures on here yet. Will replacing just the spring washer and nut holding down the lever onto the throttle control bracket help? I see part 951-11311 on the parts diagram but don’t see the lever that’s bolts to the top of it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## vcpatel1122 (Dec 11, 2018)

Here is a video of the lever springing back.


----------



## vcpatel1122 (Dec 11, 2018)

Here is the lever I’m talking about. Of course it’s the one part I didn’t take a picture of before disassembly. Looking at it now, looks like a washer or the sling washer is supposed to be installed on top of it. I probably have it installed incorrectly. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve never taken that piece apart but I do recall a washer of some sort between the bolt and the lever.

The bolt at that pivot point needs to be rather tight to keep the motion of the lever snug and limited.


----------

